# Raleigh, NC Modern Arnis Camp



## Guro Harold (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

My instructor, Guro/Sifu David Ng will be hosting the annual Raleigh, NC Modern Arnis camp. The four day camp will be held from April 29th - May 2nd, 2004.

Guro Ng was a personal student of the late GM Remy Presas and is a 4th degree black belt in Modern Arnis.  He is also on the board of directors of IMAF, INC.

The seminar flyer can found at www.modernarnis.net.  For more information, please use the following information:

Guro David Ng
Triangle Kung-fu Arnis Academy
3601-117 Capital Blvd
Raleigh, NC 27604
www.kungfuarnis.com
email: david@kungfuarnis.com
phone: 919-790-0455

Thanks,

Harold Evans (Palusut) :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2004)

Guro David Ng, is also a very nice person and willing to talk to people and teach. From what I have observed anyways 

If you are in the area, I recommend stopping by.

I do have a question though. Will all of the Masters' of Tapi-Tapi be present? Or just a few and which ones? Obvious exception already noted mentally. 
:asian:


----------

